# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Меня изнасиловали

## Dead.me.tri

Вот так грустно. Тяжелый птср. С болью справиться не могу. К врачам уже не хочу, таблетки не хочу. Ничего не хочу. Я уже пыталась наглотаться коктейлем из двухста таблеток, но не получилось. 

Мне так тяжело. 

А ведь со стороны у меня все есть. Квартира в питере, машина хорошая. Образованная. С возможностями получать образование и дальше. А могу строить карьеру.

Но меня стёрли. А ещё я любила одного Диму З., а он меня бросил. Навсегда. Сказал, что я была ему нужна просто для секса после разрыва. А мы с ним встречались после моего трехлетнего существования как асексуала. И его предательство больнее, чем физическое надругательство.

Мысль о самоубийстве не покидает уже давно. Как идея фикс. Как последний рычаг, чтобы сбросить боль. 

И хоть сто раз  не повторят, что жизнь - подарок, я не поверю. Какой это на х*й подарок, когда тебя изнасиловали во все щели? Когда ты кричала, плакала, умоляла остановиться, просила хотя бы презерватив надеть и не кончать внутрь? Какой подарок, когда делаешь химический аборт и проверяешься на всевозможные болезни?

А мечта родить ребёнка ушла в забвение?

Я же попорченный товар, какая из меня мать?

А кто меня полюбит с таким прошлым? Испугаются, убегут, пожалеют, но любить никогда не будут.

От планов остались кости. Мне было 23.

----------


## Wasted

Госсподи, девочка, не пори ерунды. Если только в этом беда, то она решаема. К психологу походи, он точно поможет. Насчёт того, что никто "порченую" не возьмёт, — глупости. Мне было бы пофиг, например.
Так что выговорилась, молодец, но это точно не повод для смерти, не в средневековье живём. Тем более что об этом никому говорить и не надо, пусть будет твоим секретным скелетом в шкафу.
Почитай пока другие темы. Поймешь, что ты ещё счастливая.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А ведь со стороны у меня все есть. Квартира в питере, машина хорошая.


 Материальная обеспеченность не страхует от самоубийства. Иначе как объяснить тот любопытный факт, что, например, в Норвегии и Японии кол-во самоубийств на 100 000 населения больше, чем, например, в Уганде?




> Образованная. С возможностями получать образование и дальше.


 Аналогично. Иначе как объяснить тот факт, что, например, врачи занимают верхние строчки рейтинга самоубийц?




> А могу строить карьеру.


 Снова мимо. Посмотрите, сколько успешных бизнесменов сводят счеты с жизнью.




> Я же попорченный товар


 Много мыслей роится у меня в голове по поводу этого высказывания. Первая - на любой товар найдется покупатель. Следующие неполикорректны.




> Испугаются, убегут, пожалеют, но любить никогда не будут.


 Не факт. Есть люди, которые стремятся быть с теми, кому плохо, оберегать их, защищать. Просто надо уметь найти такого человека. У докторов (особенно реаниматологов) встречается такое "отклонение" - влюбляются в коматозниц.




> От планов остались кости.


 Кости - это хорошо, это - скелет, основа. Были бы кости - мясо нарастет.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Мне так тяжело.


  Держись



> А ведь со стороны у меня все есть. Квартира в питере, машина хорошая. Образованная. С возможностями получать образование и дальше. А могу строить карьеру.


  Да, у вас всё есть, кроме прежнего внутреннего состояния. Можно это исправить, нужно только захотеть.



> Но меня стёрли. А ещё я любила одного Диму З., а он меня бросил. Навсегда. Сказал, что я была ему нужна просто для секса после разрыва. А мы с ним встречались после моего трехлетнего существования как асексуала. И его предательство больнее, чем физическое надругательство.


  Ну знаете люди часто предают, а вы по наивности слишком доверяли этому человеку, вы еще встретите по настоящему любящего вас человека. 



> А мечта родить ребёнка ушла в забвение? Я же попорченный товар, какая из меня мать? А кто меня полюбит с таким прошлым? Испугаются, убегут, пожалеют, но любить никогда не будут.
> От планов остались кости. Мне было 23.


  Никакой вы не порченый товар, случилось непредвиденное, не знаю всех деталей, но впредь выбирайте себе проверенных людей которые составят вам компанию. Кто убежит, пусть бегут, полюбить могут человека в независимости от его прошлого. Наши планы каждый день могут меняться, есть непредсказуемые элементы в нашей жизни. Вам было 23, а сейчас сколько?

----------


## June

Не переживай. Мы тебя любим.

----------


## Unity

Просто стоит осознать, что было Ошибкой - дарить свои чувства тому, что даже мизинца Вашего не стоит. Поняв сие, более не повторять подобного, не искать подонков. 
Ну а в случае насилия... всегда сами мы решаем - куда же направить энергию своих эмоций: на то, чтобы без конца страдать ну и брать курс на саморазрушение - или же на то, чтобы... купить пистолет, транквилизатор, средства для слежения, вычислить перемещения и график своего обидчика, подловить момент, найти, обезвредить, вывезти в посадку, обездвижить - ну и сделать всё то (и даже Больше того), что с Вами было проделано.
"Прощать" Зло нельзя, а не то подобное повторится после и с иными женщинами - тот же ад внутри, моральная катастрофа, сломанная психика, сломанная жизнь. А поимка и суд Линча над схожими преступниками - ублажает душу. 
Ну и восстанавливает Справедливость.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

27.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Госсподи, девочка, не пори ерунды. Если только в этом беда, то она решаема. К психологу походи, он точно поможет. Насчёт того, что никто "порченую" не возьмёт, — глупости. Мне было бы пофиг, например.
> Так что выговорилась, молодец, но это точно не повод для смерти, не в средневековье живём. Тем более что об этом никому говорить и не надо, пусть будет твоим секретным скелетом в шкафу.
> Почитай пока другие темы. Поймешь, что ты ещё счастливая.


 Я ведь осознаю, что ещё счастливая. Но поженить это с чувствами, принятием себя и случившегося - очень сложно. Иногда я говорю себе «будь благодарна за материальные ценности, за то, что не изувечили, не убили», но разве далеко на этих доводах уедешь? Я благодарна за все, что есть у меня, но у меня почти физическое ощущение, что мне позвоночник переломили в нескольких местах, лишили голоса, нутра, вывернули наизнанку.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Просто стоит осознать, что было Ошибкой - дарить свои чувства тому, что даже мизинца Вашего не стоит. Поняв сие, более не повторять подобного, не искать подонков. 
> Ну а в случае насилия... всегда сами мы решаем - куда же направить энергию своих эмоций: на то, чтобы без конца страдать ну и брать курс на саморазрушение - или же на то, чтобы... купить пистолет, транквилизатор, средства для слежения, вычислить перемещения и график своего обидчика, подловить момент, найти, обезвредить, вывезти в посадку, обездвижить - ну и сделать всё то (и даже Больше того), что с Вами было проделано.
> "Прощать" Зло нельзя, а не то подобное повторится после и с иными женщинами - тот же ад внутри, моральная катастрофа, сломанная психика, сломанная жизнь. А поимка и суд Линча над схожими преступниками - ублажает душу. 
> Ну и восстанавливает Справедливость.


 Мысли о мести меня периодически посещают, но я не хочу видеть его гнусную рожу, от которой меня стошнит.

----------


## Unity

Можно сделать всё чужими руками, просто _наняв_ кого-то с полиции (да, не изумляйтесь) - или же парней из маргинальных групп - и то существо с лихвою получит всё, чего Заслуживает (возможно, даже с летальным исходом). 
Вы сего не начинали первой, следовательно, вправе всё это _закончить_, спрятав труп в ближайшей лесополосе. 
"Нет тела - нет дела". Всё просто.

----------


## Wasted

О, так это уже 4 года длится? Так у психолога была или нет за это время?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> О, так это уже 4 года длится? Так у психолога была или нет за это время?


 Больше 4 лет. 

Да, год у психотерапевта. Два раза лежала в психбольницам под присмотром. Я только через три ножа смогла говорить об этом. Первые три года были, словно буферные. Я суетилась, занимала себе не энужныси вещами, отстранила себя от мыслей полностью. Затем встретила

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> О, так это уже 4 года длится? Так у психолога была или нет за это время?


 Затем встретила того пользователя. Когда он бросил меня, ну или ушёл, меня словно с цепи сорвало. Будто пластырю сдернули и началось. Кошмары и той ночи, и по тому как от меня уходят, сказав, что я была просто сексом. Истерики, флэшбеки, которые описать сложно, но самое главное - то, что я отгоняла факт изнасилования меня,  ударило сильно и это словно стало моей реальностью. Поведение стало иногда неадекватным, плюс депрессия.пришлось уйти с работы.  Меньше года назад, во время первого пребывания в больнице, подключили медикаменты. В январе этого года я самолично сделала перерыв, но вот спустя месяц я была в такой душевной агонии, что пошла пить оставшийся огромный запас таблеток. И насколько это было ужасно, когда я теряла сознание, боль вдруг прекратилась. Мне стало вдруг спокойно и хорошо. А потом меня всё-таки откачали. Повезло, наверное, что последствий для здоровья не было вообще. Потом была опять психбольница, новые медикаменты, которые к слову поставили меня на ноги. Продолжение разговоров с психотерапевтом. Но на данный момент я вновь чувствую безысходность и вспоминаю как здорово мне было без боли. И мысли о самоубийстве одолевают вновь.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Можно сделать всё чужими руками, просто _наняв_ кого-то с полиции (да, не изумляйтесь) - или же парней из маргинальных групп - и то существо с лихвою получит всё, чего Заслуживает (возможно, даже с летальным исходом). 
> Вы сего не начинали первой, следовательно, вправе всё это _закончить_, спрятав труп в ближайшей лесополосе. 
> "Нет тела - нет дела". Всё просто.


 Хорошо, предположим, я его закажу. Но отпущу ли ситуацию? Буду ли жить дальше? Верну ли себя? Отпущу ли боль, которая уже синонимична с мной? Перестану ли быть все той же жертвой и жалеть себя?

----------


## Wasted

Сильно накрыло, да.

А попробуй представить, что будет с тобою после самоубийства. Гроб, родителей, похороны, могилу. 
Может, это пересилит боль?
И найдёшь мотивацию, чтобы барахтаться дальше.
Ну дай себе сроку до 30.
Я вот, например, уже пятнадцать лет с мыслями об этом... но пока живу же.

----------


## Nabat

*Dead.me.tri*, доброго времени суток. Ужасно, конечно, все то, что произошло с Вами, но как это не печально, сейчас очень большое количество девушек подвергается изнасилованиям. 
Намного больше, чем нам про это говорит статистика, ведь большинство из жертв не заявляет об этом преступлении. Среди моих знакомых было две девушки, которые признались, что их интимная жизнь началась вот таким скотским образом, одна из них даже потом имела долгие годы отвращение к сексу, но усилием воли заставила себя пройти через это.
Тут трудно что-то советовать, кроме банального "время лечит". В большинстве случаев это так, и, хоть Вы и говорите, что более 4 лет живете в этом кошмаре, но, как я понял,
катализатором нынешнего состояния стал все же уход человека. Возможно, стоит вновь отстроить тот буфер, что был между Вами и этой трагедией т.е. отвлечься на что-то другое.
И еще, тот факт, что Вас изнасиловали, совершенно не делает из Вас "порченного товара", "неполноценного человека" или еще что-то либо в этом духе. Вы же не торговали телом.
Это не Ваша вина, все было против воли и Вы ничего не могли поделать. На Вашем месте могла оказаться любая. Так что, если не зацикливаться на прошлом, то перед Вами по-прежнему открыты все пути и дороги. Не спешите. Выбирайте.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Сильно накрыло, да.
> 
> А попробуй представить, что будет с тобою после самоубийства. Гроб, родителей, похороны, могилу. 
> Может, это пересилит боль?
> И найдёшь мотивацию, чтобы барахтаться дальше.
> Ну дай себе сроку до 30.
> Я вот, например, уже пятнадцать лет с мыслями об этом... но пока живу же.


 А чего представлять? Я же уже пыталась. Видела весь ужас «что если получится». Жутко. Пересилило боль на какое-то время, да.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> *Dead.me.tri*, доброго времени суток. Ужасно, конечно, все то, что произошло с Вами, но как это не печально, сейчас очень большое количество девушек подвергается изнасилованиям. 
> Намного больше, чем нам про это говорит статистика, ведь большинство из жертв не заявляет об этом преступлении. Среди моих знакомых было две девушки, которые признались, что их интимная жизнь началась вот таким скотским образом, одна из них даже потом имела долгие годы отвращение к сексу, но усилием воли заставила себя пройти через это.
> Тут трудно что-то советовать, кроме банального "время лечит". В большинстве случаев это так, и, хоть Вы и говорите, что более 4 лет живете в этом кошмаре, но, как я понял,
> катализатором нынешнего состояния стал все же уход человека. Возможно, стоит вновь отстроить тот буфер, что был между Вами и этой трагедией т.е. отвлечься на что-то другое.
> И еще, тот факт, что Вас изнасиловали, совершенно не делает из Вас "порченного товара", "неполноценного человека" или еще что-то либо в этом духе. Вы же не торговали телом.
> Это не Ваша вина, все было против воли и Вы ничего не могли поделать. На Вашем месте могла оказаться любая. Так что, если не зацикливаться на прошлом, то перед Вами по-прежнему открыты все пути и дороги. Не спешите. Выбирайте.


 Спасибо. Ваше сообщение пронизано сочувствием. Наверное, новый буфер - идея хорошая. И собрать свою личность заново.

----------


## Nabat

> Не переживай. Мы тебя любим.


 Так-так, а еще уверял нас тут недавно, что не пьет )

----------


## Nabat

> Наверное, новый буфер - идея хорошая. И собрать свою личность заново.


 Вполне. Знаете, у мозга есть такое свойство - забывать ненужное. Так что, чем меньше об этом думать, тем меньше оно будет вспоминаться. Совсем из памяти это, конечно, не уйдет, но фоном быть перестанет, останутся только редкие всполохи пережитой боли, может раз в месяц, а может и раз в год.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> интересно, а как происходило изнасилование?? Наверное, ты шла по улице, тут вдруг резко подьехала машина, выбежали двое здоровенных мужиков и, обездвижив тебя ударом в челюсть с ноги, силком запихнули в машину и увезли???


 Я не собираюсь удовлетворять ваши жестокие, больные фантазии. Если здесь есть модерация, я вас зарепорчу за насмехание и полное неуважение чужой трагедии.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> интересно, а как происходило изнасилование?? Наверное, ты шла по улице, тут вдруг резко подьехала машина, выбежали двое здоровенных мужиков и, обездвижив тебя ударом в челюсть с ноги, силком запихнули в машину и увезли???


 Вы неверно сформулировали свой вопрос. Чтобы получить ответ на то, ЧТО Вас интересует, его следует сформулировать так: "Что происходило непосредственно перед инцидентом?"
Не получилось ли что-то типа такого: - Давай зайдем ко мне чая попьем. - Ну... не знаю, сейчас же половина четвертого утра.
- А мы быстро, 2 минутки всего. - Правда? - Конечно! - Ну пошли... - Что будешь пить? Есть чай, кофе, вино, коньяк. - Ой, ну прямо не знаю... Мне, наверное, пора домой. Ну, давай 200 коньяка! Ой, а где туалет?
Ну и так далее...
Прошу прощения за невольную иронию: профдеформация начинает сказываться. Я думаю, iona именно это имел в виду.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Вы неверно сформулировали свой вопрос. Чтобы получить ответ на то, ЧТО Вас интересует, его следует сформулировать так: "Что происходило непосредственно перед инцидентом?"
> Не получилось ли что-то типа такого: - Давай зайдем ко мне чая попьем. - Ну... не знаю, сейчас же половина четвертого утра.
> - А мы быстро, 2 минутки всего. - Правда? - Конечно! - Ну пошли... - Что будешь пить? Есть чай, кофе, вино, коньяк. - Ой, ну прямо не знаю... Мне, наверное, пора домой. Ну, давай 200 коньяка! Ой, а где туалет?
> Ну и так далее...
> Прошу прощения за невольную иронию: профдеформация начинает сказываться. Я думаю, iona именно это имел в виду.


 Я и вас зарепорчу за подозрительное поведение. Я не у вас на суде, чтобы отвечать на прямое хамство и низведение чьей-то трагедии до того, что мол сама допросилась.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я и вас зарепорчу за подозрительное поведение. Я не у вас на суде, чтобы отвечать на прямое хамство и низведение чьей-то трагедии до того, что мол сама допросилась.


 Боже упаси, я совсем не хотел кого-либо обидеть. Лично меня совсем не интересует ни сам "процесс", ни то, что ему предшествовало. Я просто решил помочь человеку, который некорректно сформулировал свой вопрос. И конечно, я не собирался умалять чью-то трагедию.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Боже упаси, я совсем не хотел кого-либо обидеть. Лично меня совсем не интересует ни сам "процесс", ни то, что ему предшествовало. Я просто решил помочь человеку, который некорректно сформулировал свой вопрос. И конечно, я не собирался умалять чью-то трагедию.


 А не помогайте хамам и невежам. Вопрос был оскорбительный. Читайте правила форума.

----------


## Remarque

Этот форум ничем особо не отличается от обычной жизни в реале. Здесь, как и там, рано или поздно найдётся провокатор типа местного ионы, а заодно и персонажи, готовые вступиться за него вроде какого-нибудь врача-вредителя. Их нужно либо просто-напросто игнорить, либо жаловаться администрации сайта, либо посылать лесом. 
Впрочем, и от таких существ тоже бывает порой польза, ведь что нас не убивает, делает нас вопреки их козням сильнее.

----------


## Nabat

*Dead.me.tri* , не обращайте внимание на *iona*, это местный юродивый. Его уже 100 раз банили, но он тупо каждый раз заново регится с новым аккаунтом. Его в дверь, а он в окно, ну или, как говорится, всплывает как известная субстанция..
Кроме печатания мерзостей и сквернословия не умеет ничего, лучший выход - добавить это недоразумение в игнор-лист.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> *Dead.me.tri* , не обращайте внимание на *iona*, это местный юродивый. Его уже 100 раз банили, но он тупо каждый раз заново регится с новым аккаунтом. Его в дверь, а он в окно, ну или, как говорится, всплывает как известная субстанция..
> Кроме печатания мерзостей и сквернословия не умеет ничего, лучший выход - добавить это недоразумение в игнор-лист.


 Спасибо, Набат и Ремарк, что подсказали.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> ... найдётся провокатор типа местного ионы, а заодно и персонажи, готовые вступиться за него вроде какого-нибудь врача-вредителя.


 Не все говори, что знаешь, - ЗНАЙ ВСЕ, что говоришь. Что конкретно (какая именно фраза) в моих постах позволила вам судить о том, что я вступился за пользователя с ником "iona"? Пальцем можете указать?

----------


## Unity

> Хорошо, предположим, я его закажу. Но отпущу ли ситуацию? Буду ли жить дальше? Верну ли себя? Отпущу ли боль, которая уже синонимична с мной? Перестану ли быть все той же жертвой и жалеть себя?


 Это только Вам решать. 
И я знаю точно: Вы способны вынести верное решение. 
Вы слишком умны, дабы ошибиться в этом.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Ладно, оставим эту тему, ты лучшее расскажи про " ..во все щели..." Уши и нос хоть не пострадали?


 Вы - дебил? Или нет, подождите, не думаю. Скорее всего, обыкновенный садист, которому нравится глумиться и измываться над людьми. В реальной жизни-то не можете, так как сразу найдут и посадят, а в тюрьме жуть! Другие садисты на вас найдутся, да и интернета нет, чтобы быть "местным юродивым".

Касательно вашего вопроса: повторюсь, я ваши больные фантазии не стану удовлетворять. 

А вообще: че пристал? Времени валом? Родители от и до обслуживают, что его хватает печатать всякую ерунду?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Это только Вам решать. 
> И я знаю точно: Вы способны вынести верное решение. 
> Вы слишком умны, дабы ошибиться в этом.


 Спасибо!

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Хорошо, предположим, я его закажу. Но отпущу ли ситуацию? Буду ли жить дальше? Верну ли себя? Отпущу ли боль, которая уже синонимична с мной? Перестану ли быть все той же жертвой и жалеть себя?


 После того, как ты его "закажешь", у тебя будет масса времени, чтобы ответить себе на все эти вопросы). У Unity ума не лишку, а у тебя и того меньше, поэтому горячий тур лет на десять тебе будет обеспечен). Выпишут путевку прямо в полиции, когда нанимать киллера туда придешь. А ценный совет Unity искать союзников на помойке, вообще супер, там тебя за бутылку водки тем же операм и сдадут).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> и Феникс туда же


 А ты оттуда?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> переигрываешь


 вот и я о том же)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> После того, как ты его "закажешь", у тебя будет масса времени, чтобы ответить себе на все эти вопросы). У Unity ума не лишку, а у тебя и того меньше, поэтому горячий тур лет на десять тебе будет обеспечен). Выпишут путевку прямо в полиции, когда нанимать киллера туда придешь. А ценный совет Unity искать союзников на помойке, вообще супер, там тебя за бутылку водки тем же операм и сдадут).


 Человек дело говорит. Я тоже хотел нечто подобное написать, но не стал.
Unity базируется, исходя из её местоположения, в Киеве. Тут ситуация с "заказами" несколько проще обстоит, в РФ (а особенно в СПб) сделать это будет намного сложнее. Самый вероятный вариант - это потеря денег (кстати, где взять необходимую сумму?) и свободы.
Короче говоря, заниматься устранением "проблемы" нужно только самому.

У меня некоторое время назад возник любопытный вопрос, который я не озвучивал. Я думаю, он покажется любопытным почти всем, кто прочитает этот пост.
Этот насильник был привлечен к уголовной ответственности? Было ли хотя бы "фактовое" (т.е. хотя бы "по факту", а не в отношении лица) дело?
Если да, то чем кончилось? Если нет, то почему не обратились в полицию? Видите ли, и в Украине, и в РФ такие дела в 99% случаев заканчиваются посадками. Т.е. посадить человека по такому делу гораздо проще, чем оправдать.
Можно даже невиновного посадить (ну, например, как с Шурыгиной). И вот тут у меня появляются уже следующие, тоже любопытные мысли.
Если дело было, то 99%, что человек (будем его называть так: он же с точки зрения биологии является человеком) получил реальный срок года 3 минимум.
Статья, скажем так, неприличная. Что таких граждан ждет на зоне все знают. При таком раскладе событий человек свое уже получил. Наказывать его еще раз - это как минимум не по закону. Есть такой принцип - "non bis in idem", т.е. дважды за одно и то же не наказывают.
Если дела не было, то возникает вопрос: "Почему?" Возможно, ситуацию настолько сложно было "подвести под статью", что либо ни один следователь за это не взялся, либо Dead.me.tri сама это понимала и не стала обращаться в правоохранительные органы по данному факту.
Еще раз повторю: статья серьезная, преступление относится к тяжким. Это не какая-нибудь кража или самоуправство.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> После того, как ты его "закажешь", у тебя будет масса времени, чтобы ответить себе на все эти вопросы). У Unity ума не лишку, а у тебя и того меньше, поэтому горячий тур лет на десять тебе будет обеспечен). Выпишут путевку прямо в полиции, когда нанимать киллера туда придешь. А ценный совет Unity искать союзников на помойке, вообще супер, там тебя за бутылку водки тем же операм и сдадут).


 Слышь ты, умник. А пошёл-ка ты на хуй. Как тебе такой ответ?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Человек дело говорит. Я тоже хотел нечто подобное написать, но не стал.
> Unity базируется, исходя из её местоположения, в Киеве. Тут ситуация с "заказами" несколько проще обстоит, в РФ (а особенно в СПб) сделать это будет намного сложнее. Самый вероятный вариант - это потеря денег (кстати, где взять необходимую сумму?) и свободы.
> Короче говоря, заниматься устранением "проблемы" нужно только самому.
> 
> У меня некоторое время назад возник любопытный вопрос, который я не озвучивал. Я думаю, он покажется любопытным почти всем, кто прочитает этот пост.
> Этот насильник был привлечен к уголовной ответственности? Было ли хотя бы "фактовое" (т.е. хотя бы "по факту", а не в отношении лица) дело?
> Если да, то чем кончилось? Если нет, то почему не обратились в полицию? Видите ли, и в Украине, и в РФ такие дела в 99% случаев заканчиваются посадками. Т.е. посадить человека по такому делу гораздо проще, чем оправдать.
> Можно даже невиновного посадить (ну, например, как с Шурыгиной). И вот тут у меня появляются уже следующие, тоже любопытные мысли.
> Если дело было, то 99%, что человек (будем его называть так: он же с точки зрения биологии является человеком) получил реальный срок года 3 минимум.
> ...


 Дело было не в РФ и вообще не на постсоветском пространстве. Я не смогла обратиться в полицию, так как мой ответ на травму был «freeze”. Я вообще в ступор впала и ничего не могла делать. Когда вас изнасилуют, может быть поймёте о чем я говорю.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> переигрываешь


 Отвянь, бактерия

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Дело было не в РФ и вообще не на постсоветском пространстве. Я не смогла обратиться в полицию, так как мой ответ на травму был «freeze”. Я вообще в ступор впала и ничего не могла делать.


 Вопрос закрыт.




> Когда вас изнасилуют, может быть поймёте о чем я говорю.


 Это предложение явно лишнее.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Человек дело говорит. Я тоже хотел нечто подобное написать, но не стал.
> Unity базируется, исходя из её местоположения, в Киеве. Тут ситуация с "заказами" несколько проще обстоит, в РФ (а особенно в СПб) сделать это будет намного сложнее. Самый вероятный вариант - это потеря денег (кстати, где взять необходимую сумму?) и свободы.
> Короче говоря, заниматься устранением "проблемы" нужно только самому.
> 
> У меня некоторое время назад возник любопытный вопрос, который я не озвучивал. Я думаю, он покажется любопытным почти всем, кто прочитает этот пост.
> Этот насильник был привлечен к уголовной ответственности? Было ли хотя бы "фактовое" (т.е. хотя бы "по факту", а не в отношении лица) дело?
> Если да, то чем кончилось? Если нет, то почему не обратились в полицию? Видите ли, и в Украине, и в РФ такие дела в 99% случаев заканчиваются посадками. Т.е. посадить человека по такому делу гораздо проще, чем оправдать.
> Можно даже невиновного посадить (ну, например, как с Шурыгиной). И вот тут у меня появляются уже следующие, тоже любопытные мысли.
> Если дело было, то 99%, что человек (будем его называть так: он же с точки зрения биологии является человеком) получил реальный срок года 3 минимум.
> ...


 Ладно, если уважительно, то дело было не в том, что за это бы никто не взялся. Была бы судмедэкспертиза, то посадили бы того подонка надолго. Я решила сам факт того, что меня изнасиловали, отрицать у себя в уме. Вроде как, когда отрицаешь, то этого и не было совсем. 

Об убийстве человека как предлагает Юнити и речи быть не может. 

А в свете мерзотных сообщений от провокаторов, представьте себе каково мне, пережившей насилие над собой, было бы проходить через суды. Что бы я слышала от адвокатов, следствия? «А может она этого хотела?» «Переигрывает» «А расскажите все в подробностях». Это же как повторное изнасилование, но уже системой.

Вы бы решились на такое? Возможно, но тут все зависит от индивидуальных качеств человека и реакции на стресс.

А в общем, больше, если никто не собирается тут мне посоветовать как сохранять оставшийся рассудок и не вздернуться, мне тут делать нечего.

Спасибо провокаторам и подозревающим, что где-то есть подвох, но у вас на суде я не буду.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> вот и я о том же)


 Ещё раз, иди туда, где тебе есть место.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

Ах и ещё. Всем желающим поделиться дельными советами как продолжать жить, прошу, скажите.

А тем у кого эта тема вызывает любопытство (твою ж мать), можете разыграть в уме хотя бы сценарий как насилуют вас. Может, любопытства станет меньше.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Вопрос закрыт.
> 
> 
> 
> Это предложение явно лишнее.


 Ну извините за предложение. Но приходишь на такие форумы за поддержкой, а получаешь циничные оскорбления от всяких отморозков. Вы попали под раздачу.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

Ты охуел, отморозок? И пусть меня забанят за мат, но пошёл ты на хуй, ебло уродливое. Ты-то точно не шлюха, ведь тебе никто не даст с гнильным треплом. Девки, наверное, разбегаются как только видят перекошенную от злобы рожу.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ладно, если уважительно, то дело было не в том, что за это бы никто не взялся. Была бы судмедэкспертиза, то посадили бы того подонка надолго. Я решила сам факт того, что меня изнасиловали, отрицать у себя в уме. Вроде как, когда отрицаешь, то этого и не было совсем.


 Интересный подход. Похоже на страуса, который прячет голову в песок, не находите? Или на ребенка, который закрывает лицо руками, когда видит что-то страшное.




> А в свете мерзотных сообщений от провокаторов, представьте себе каково мне, пережившей насилие над собой, было бы проходить через суды. Что бы я слышала от адвокатов, следствия? «А может она этого хотела?» «Переигрывает» «А расскажите все в подробностях». Это же как повторное изнасилование, но уже системой.


 Ну, такова процедура. Не мы её придумали. Любой судебный процесс основан на принципах равноправия, состязательности и диспозитивности. Прокурор льет помои на подсудимого, адвокат - на потерпевшего. Это, скажем так, нормально.

Насчет провокатора. Человек пришел сюда "покушать". Вы его уже немножко накормили, ему понравилось.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Интересный подход. Похоже на страуса, который прячет голову в песок, не находите? Или на ребенка, который закрывает лицо руками, когда видит что-то страшное.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, такова процедура. Не мы её придумали. Любой судебный процесс основан на принципах равноправия, состязательности и диспозитивности. Прокурор льет помои на подсудимого, адвокат - на потерпевшего. Это, скажем так, нормально.
> 
> Насчет провокатора. Человек пришел сюда "покушать". Вы его уже немножко накормили, ему понравилось.


 Нахожу, ещё как.

Но я морально не была и не буду готова к помоям, если меня от местного провокатора трясёт.

А так весь вопрос: как дальше жить?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> не то, что разбегаются, они даже не приближаются Я когда выхожу из дома, все прячутся за деревьями и кустами сразу


 Ну вот и понятно почему кровь портишь тут. Сочувствую.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> она сама вас жрет с потрохами, просто тебе этого понять не дано


 Я заинтригован. Можете объяснить, что означает ваше высказывание? 
Да, один момент, почему на "ты"? Мы разве выпивали на брудершафт?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> она сама вас жрет с потрохами, просто тебе этого понять не дано


 Не, только таких упырей как ты. Правда, не жру, ибо не ем тухлятины.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> ты так резко не прекращай правильно расставлять необходимые знаки препинания, не надо


 Тебе и так сойдёт отморозок

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> ох еб, почему на ты ?????  ахахахахахах . Отдыхай, короче.


 А по существу есть что сказать? Или слова на ветер? Если я буду "отдыхать", вы не получите "еды". А вы ведь за "едой" сюда пришли, правда?

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Не по зубам я тебе, да?!


 Ага, зубы жалко. Красивые, ровные.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Жаль только, что между ними совали что-то некрасивое


 Все, ёна, достал ты. Жалко мне тебя, правда. Только прежде я пожалею себя, поэтому хоть запишись, не отвечу.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

Всем неравнодушным: как перешагнуть через эту боль? Есть советы?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Видишь ли, я *зачастую* предпочитаю изысканную пищу) Куда ты лезешь со своими недосоленной похлебкой?  Отдыхай


 Ну не каждый же день фуагра питаться. Сегодня в вашем меню "недосоленная похлебка": на фуагра вы пока не заработали, т.к. слишком толсто троллите. Переход на маты и личности - признак низкой квалификации не только демагога (коим вы, конечно же, являетесь, раз не можете говорить по существу), но и тролля.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Все, ёна, достал ты. Жалко мне тебя, правда. Только прежде я пожалею себя, поэтому хоть запишись, не отвечу.


 Это будет жестоко. Вы оставите человека без "еды".

----------


## June

*Dr.Tiger*, страус не прячет голову в песок, это выдумка. В песке трудно дышать) У психологической защиты "отрицание" есть некоторые плюсы, она помогает сохранить рассудок в критической ситуации. Но сейчас, думаю, уже можно с помощью психотерапевта поискать более подходящую защиту.

*Dead.me.tri*, с адекватностью на форуме дела обстоят неважно. Тупо жить день за днём, чтобы о тебе потом спели песню "нет, не страшила её смерть, скорей она о ней мечтала" я бы не посоветовал. Хорошо бы придумать сценарий, ради воплощения которого захочется просыпаться по утрам. Но такой сценарий у каждого свой. То, что вдохновило бы меня, может не вдохновить вас. Тут нужно отталкиваться от ваших интересов. Вот чего вам, например, раньше хотелось?

----------


## Remarque

Можно немного уточнить, раз изнасилование произошло не на территории постсоветских государств, то, похоже, в одной из западных стран?

----------


## Remarque

> Всем неравнодушным: как перешагнуть через эту боль? Есть советы?


 Наверное, тебе могут подойти советы только женщин, с которыми произошло то же самое, а значит, нужно искать форум с соответствующей тематикой.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> *Dr.Tiger*, страус не прячет голову в песок, это выдумка. В песке трудно дышать) У психологической защиты "отрицание" есть некоторые плюсы, она помогает сохранить рассудок в критической ситуации. Но сейчас, думаю, уже можно с помощью психотерапевта поискать более подходящую защиту.
> 
> *Dead.me.tri*, с адекватностью на форуме дела обстоят неважно. Тупо жить день за днём, чтобы о тебе потом спели песню "нет, не страшила её смерть, скорей она о ней мечтала" я бы не посоветовал. Хорошо бы придумать сценарий, ради воплощения которого захочется просыпаться по утрам. Но такой сценарий у каждого свой. То, что вдохновило бы меня, может не вдохновить вас. Тут нужно отталкиваться от ваших интересов. Вот чего вам, например, раньше хотелось?


 Собиралась на аспирантуру. Жила этим. Мечтала стать преподавателем в университете. Бакалавриат и магистратуру закончила первой и третьей, соответсвенно. Но четыре года прошло. Уверенности в себе ноль. Появился страх, что ничего не получится, да и после травмы, в которой я застряла, ощущение, что на мои мечты можно наплевать. 

Также хотела встретить своего человека, но, понятное дело, что сейчас с этим трудности. Есть дикое желание быть любимой и защищённой, а это слепит разум и, увы, толкнуло не к тому человеку. Теперь есть просто страх перед мужчинами вообще.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Можно немного уточнить, раз изнасилование произошло не на территории постсоветских государств, то, похоже, в одной из западных стран?


 Да, конечно можно. Я училась в Штатах. Если можно, не буду уточнять штат. Там и произошло.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Наверное, тебе могут подойти советы только женщин, с которыми произошло то же самое, а значит, нужно искать форум с соответствующей тематикой.


 Вы правы. Пойду гуглить.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Всем неравнодушным: как перешагнуть через эту боль? Есть советы?


 Видите ли, в чем тут дело... Как бы это сказать... Есть такая пословица - "чужую беду руками разведу". Её смысл заключается в том, что очень сложно дать дельный, стоящий совет человеку, который оказался в сложной жизненной ситуации, - по той простой причине, что каждый такой случай сугубо индивидуален и что советчик просто физически не способен испытать всю ту гамму отрицательных эмоций, которую переживает нуждающийся в совете.
Более того, разные люди, оказавшиеся в АНАЛОГИЧНОЙ ситуации, по-разному её переживают. Кто-то после изнасилования накладывает на себя руки через 1-2 дня, в то время как другие уже через месяц-другой устраивают "gangbang". Разумеется, советы последних мало чем смогут помочь первым.

Ну, а так, если общо, то: а) анксиолитики, б) седативные препараты, в) транквилизаторы, г) антидепрессанты.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Видите ли, в чем тут дело... Как бы это сказать... Есть такая пословица - "чужую беду руками разведу". Её смысл заключается в том, что очень сложно дать дельный, стоящий совет человеку, который оказался в сложной жизненной ситуации, - по той простой причине, что каждый такой случай сугубо индивидуален и что советчик просто физически не способен испытать всю ту гамму отрицательных эмоций, которую переживает нуждающийся в совете.
> Более того, разные люди, оказавшиеся в АНАЛОГИЧНОЙ ситуации, по-разному её переживают. Кто-то после изнасилования накладывает на себя руки через 1-2 дня, в то время как другие уже через месяц-другой устраивают "gangbang". Разумеется, советы последних мало чем смогут помочь первым.
> 
> Ну, а так, если общо, то: а) анксиолитики, б) седативные препараты, в) транквилизаторы, г) антидепрессанты.


 Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Remarque

> Да, конечно можно. Я училась в Штатах. Если можно, не буду уточнять штат. Там и произошло.


 Хорошо, понятно. Между прочим, я тоже учился на Западе, но не в Штатах, а в Германии. Окончил здесь магистратуру славистики и германистики. Кстати, в Германии можно преподавать в универах, даже не имея учёной степени. Магистратуры вполне хватает для преподавания на первых  курсах. А доценты с учёной степенью могут дополнительно преподавать на семинарах и более старших курсах. Не знаю, как с этим в Штатах.

----------


## June

Уверенность приходит с положительным опытом. Но чтобы такой опыт приобрести, придётся перешагнуть через страх.

Как найти своего человека, вряд ли подскажу, потому что сам никогда не искал.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Хорошо, понятно. Между прочим, я тоже учился на Западе, но не в Штатах, а в Германии. Окончил здесь магистратуру славистики и германистики. Кстати, в Германии можно преподавать в универах, даже не имея учёной степени. Магистратуры вполне хватает для преподавания на первых  курсах. А доценты с учёной степенью могут дополнительно преподавать на семинарах и более старших курсах. Не знаю, как с этим в Штатах.


 Там нужен PhD.

----------


## Nabat

*Dead.me.tri* , вполне можно попробовать заняться сейчас карьерой, а с человеком подождать. Отдать себя этому вопросу без остатка, чтобы у мозга не оставалось ресурса думать о чем нибудь другом.
И действие не совсем-то уж бессмысленное - позволит заложить материальный и профессиональный фундамент на будущее. Вроде так это работает. Говорю из своего опыта. В два моих самых страшных момента в жизни я отвлекался.
В первый раз фанатично занялся ремонтом квартиры, буквально, не оставляя себе ни секунды на то, чтобы ходить без дела от окна к окну. Тогда-то прошлое и настигает, когда у мозга нет задач в настоящем. Второй раз столь же фанатично занялся спортом и ЗОЖ. Знаете, помогает. Не на 100%, но все же.
Ну и польза от всего этого как-никак есть)

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> *Dead.me.tri* , вполне можно попробовать заняться сейчас карьерой, а с человеком подождать. Отдать себя этому вопросу без остатка, чтобы у мозга не оставалось ресурса думать о чем нибудь другом.
> И действие не совсем-то уж бессмысленное - позволит заложить материальный и профессиональный фундамент на будущее. Вроде так это работает. Говорю из своего опыта. В два моих самых страшных момента в жизни я отвлекался.
> В первый раз фанатично занялся ремонтом квартиры, буквально, не оставляя себе ни секунды на то, чтобы ходить без дела от окна к окну. Тогда-то прошлое и настигает, когда у мозга нет задач в настоящем. Второй раз столь же фанатично занялся спортом и ЗОЖ. Знаете, помогает. Не на 100%, но все же.
> Ну и польза от всего этого как-никак есть)


 Забавно) квартиру я уже отремонтировала полностью. Похудела на 12 кг. Но совет действительно дельный. Расписать дни так, чтобы к вечеру валиться с ног и вытеснять этот кошмар.

----------


## Remarque

А твои родители сейчас далеко? Они могли бы оказать тебе моральную поддержку уже тем, что просто находятся рядом. А рассказывать им об этом или нет - это уже тебе решать.

----------


## Remarque

В Италии в 2012-м году пятеро молодых итальянцев изнасиловали россиянку. Ей тогда было всего 17-ть лет. Она приехала в Италию учиться.
Об этом случае тогда повсюду писали. https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...2%D0%B8/103066

Вот её мне и тогда, и сейчас очень жалко. Надеюсь хоть, что все её обидчики получили приличные сроки.

----------


## Remarque

A российское посольство в Италии ей, похоже, не оказало никакой поддержки. Просто попытались всё замять.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> А твои родители сейчас далеко? Они могли бы оказать тебе моральную поддержку уже тем, что просто находятся рядом. А рассказывать им об этом или нет - это уже тебе решать.


 Мама знает. Я пока живу у них. Поддерживают.

----------


## Wasted

Конечно, сравнивать свое горе с чужим так себе способ, но вот какая жуткая история вскрылась у нас:

https://news.tut.by/amp/society/643736.html

И эта девушка доступна ВК, может вам было бы полезно пообщаться.

----------


## Remarque

Ты ранее в одном из своих постов упомянула, что твоим прежним желанием было преподавание в универе. Ты всё ещё об этом мечтаешь? Или мысли о су перебивают все твои стремления? И где бы тебе хотелось  преподавать? В России или в Штатах?

Между прочим, у нас с тобой похожие желания. Я тоже с детства мечтал о преподавании, учитывая, что моя мама по образованию учительница немецкого. Но я никогда не мечтал преподавать именно в универе, ведь в частных школах лучше платят. На твоём месте я бы устроился в какую-нибудь такую школу преподом английского, тем более, что ты наверняка на приличном уровне владеешь этим языком. А работа переводчиком тебя не устраивает?

----------


## Remarque

И я тебе лично очень сочувствую, но могу лишь немножко поддержать морально, большее, увы, не в моих силах.
Будь моя воля, я бы принудительно кастрировал всех насильников.

----------


## Unity

> Всем неравнодушным: как перешагнуть через эту боль? Есть советы?


 Есть лишь один путь - и он далеко не лёгок. Это - обуздать свой разум - стальными тисками осознанности и внимательности, несломимой воли - просто чтобы дале ежедневно не гонять во своём уме Память о случившемся. 
Это уже было. И прошло. Время отошло вперёд. Ничто не вернуть и не изменить, не подкорректировать.
Но что нам доступно - это _настоящий миг_, здесь и теперь. 
Чтобы больше не страдать - стоит оборвать привычку к "абстрактному мышлению", к думам скуки ради. 
Нет мыслей, нет слов, нет прокручивания прошедших воспоминаний - нету и реакций, никаких эмоций - и никоей боли. 
Просто осознайте - сущность механизма разума, коий превращает Ваше бытие в агонию.
Мысля - симулируем "диалог" с иным, симулируем "отправку" (самим же себе) ну и "получение" некоторого "сообщения" - сотканного с мыслей. Размышляя - сами же творим сей message, созидаем рукотворную вымышленную "Истину", фанатично веруя при этом в её "подлинность", "реальность", "правдивость".
Но _все_ думы - это просто игра Символами, Симулякрами, файлами воспоминаний. И наше сознание - верит любой нашей думе - созданной же нами - ну и Реагирует. 
Страданием - если помыслы наши окрашены в сумрачных тонах. То же равно справедливо и для положительного. И то, и иное - лишь Самообман, коим мы играем, пока не наскучит. Мыслим о плохом, мыслим о хорошем, снова о плохом.
Это маятник и ритм, качели.
Чтобы больше не страдать - нужно покончить с Иллюзиями, покончить с привычкой к вечному мышлению.
Пока мыслим больно.
Когда шум стихает - слов всех тех бессмысленных во эфире нашего сознания - боли больше нет.

----------


## Despairc

Привет. Мне безумно жаль, что ты попала в такую ситуацию..помогут или нет мои мысли, не знаю, но хотя бы попробую.
Просто знай, что взаправду есть немало ублюдков-парней, которых интересует лишь секс, меня самого это безумно выбешивает..таких случаев миллионы, и ты должна понимать что не одна в подобной ситуации, все переживают это по своему, много кто это пережил из девушек преимущественно. Но хочу тебе сказать(напомнить), что далеко не все парни такие, всегда сможешь найти того самого, который примет тебя, поймёт, полюбит и искренне сделает это. Такие хорошие люди есть, даже среди парней. Конечно поиск будет возможно не прост, но может просто нужно знать где искать..? Опять же, понимаю что ты боишься после этого всяких парней и мужланов, ведь доверять им тяжело..но ты должна пытаться пробовать..хладнокровно оценивать человека, прежде чем открыться..делать малые шажки.. 
Насчёт ребёнка..ты сможешь стать матерью, как минимум ты можешь взять приёмного ребёнка и воспитать как родного..в этом ведь нет чего-то плохого, а даже наоборот, ты сделаешь одного человечка счастливым, а он, возможно тебя :Smile: 
Я искренне сожалею о случившемся, меня такие ситуации просто выбешивают. Но надеюсь ты будешь пробовать дальше, не сдаваться. Ты можешь быть и хорошей матерью, и любимой. Тебе думаю уже говорили, да и ты сама знаешь, что лучшее средство отвлечься - это либо работа(может занятие любимым хобби, видеоигры, общение и т.д..?) либо заного попытаться наладить жизнь. Я лично верю, что ты  сможешь..я бы хотел чтобы ты была счастлива не смотря ни на что, и может быть уже даже ты бы писала на форумах и помогала советами людям, которые оказались в подобной ситуации.)
Не сдавайся, ты можешь, а как говорится.."выпилиться всегда успеешь". Не думай что это невозможно для тебя, возможности открыты, пробуй..) Преодолей свой предел!
Искренне желаю тебе счастья и успехов.

----------


## malya1973

всем на все плевать кому скучно пишите в вайбер поболтаем +380683221106  меня руслан зовут

----------


## miui

мудря личность никогда не свяжет свою жизнь с ублюдками :Smile:  С ублюдками тусуются лишь ублюдки, или шкуры, которые жаждут сладкой и яркой жизни :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> мудря личность никогда не свяжет свою жизнь с ублюдками С ублюдками тусуются лишь ублюдки, или шкуры, которые жаждут сладкой и яркой жизни


 
Угу, только вот ублюдков часто не видно сразу насквозь.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> мудря личность никогда не свяжет свою жизнь с ублюдками С ублюдками тусуются лишь ублюдки, или шкуры, которые жаждут сладкой и яркой жизни


 О какой мудрости может идти речь в 15-17-20-25-30 лет? Мудрость - это ум, умноженный на жизненный опыт. Какой жизненный опыт может быть у человека в 20 лет? Где вы видели мудрого 20-25-30-летнего человека?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Человек которого вы считаете что знаете, bla-bla-bla-bla


 Появилось подозрение, что юзер, которому вы отвечаете, - очередной "твинк" (т.е. двойник) одного местного тролля, который приходит сюда "покушать".
Поведение данного индивида схематично можно описать так: находит болезненную тему, оставляет там провокативный пост, ждет появления еды в виде флэйма.
Или так: создаёт чудовищно-гротескную тему a la "меня в 10 лет изнасиловали 20 негров, сейчас мне 30 и я убила всех негров в городе, и теперь не знаю как с этим жить", ждет появления доверчивых дурачков-советчиков, потом вынуждает их на флэйм, потом "кушает".
Смайлики - это провокативный катализатор.

----------


## miui

> Угу, только вот ублюдков часто не видно сразу насквозь.


  Конечно не видно, потому что ублюдки знают, что другие ублюдки любят - это похвалы, лицемерие и дружелюбность, на этом они и ловятся) Сам посмотри, меня здесь все презирают - потому что я говорю то, что думаю и не пытаюсь кого-то к себе расположить, порой умалчивая неудобные или неприятные для собеседника слова а ублюдошные люди привыкли к похвалам и лайкам, и за эти самые похвалы они платят доверием, за что  потом и получают по заслугам :Smile:  Мудрость в том, чтоб обходить дружелюбность стороной, а горькую правду в лицо любить, но люди так не умеют - так им и надо :Smile:

----------


## miui

> Появилось подозрение, что юзер, которому вы отвечаете, - очередной "твинк" (т.е. двойник) одного местного тролля, который приходит сюда "покушать".
> Поведение данного индивида схематично можно описать так: находит болезненную тему, оставляет там провокативный пост, ждет появления еды в виде флэйма.
> Или так: создаёт чудовищно-гротескную тему a la "меня в 10 лет изнасиловали 20 негров, сейчас мне 30 и я убила всех негров в городе, и теперь не знаю как с этим жить", ждет появления доверчивых дурачков-советчиков, потом вынуждает их на флэйм, потом "кушает".
> Смайлики - это провокативный катализатор.


  кушаю хоть с приправами, мм? :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Бедняга остался без еды

----------


## Burlesque

Ахах, откопал тему)
Как на Дерибасовской, угол Решильевской
В восемь часов вечера разнеслася весть:
Как у нашей бабушки, бабушки-старушки
Шестеро налётчиков отобрали честь...

----------

